# Need help reporting animal abuse



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Many of you have probably read my threads about my boyfriend's mom. The woman whofl fancies herself an animal expert and well an expert about anything you are talking about at the moment.
Anyway she has two dogs kept in crates/cages pretty much 24/7. 
One has become food/cage aggressive because he isn't fed enough. This woman is always getting new animals too and has a wild raccoon that should be taken care of and released by the humane society. She plans on releasing her and the raccoon is over weight and had been desensitized to both humans and dogs and isn't even sleeping during the day.
And honestly she is only saying she is going to release her. I have my doubts because it's way past the months she said she was going to.
These animals last I saw were hardly being taken care of. And now that neither me or Zach are there to take care of them they are probably going to end up dead in their cages.
This woman thinks she is some kind of animal Jesus or something. And I'm afraid that when I report her she will just replace them with more animals that will be neglected. 
Another reason why scared to report her is that if she finds out it was me she will try and get revenge. She is the most vindictive person I've ever met and considering she has a lot of my stuff including my computer and most my clothes.... I don't know if crossing her is the best idea. But I need to get those animals out of her care especially before Harley starves to death.
Has anyone ever reported abuse before?
Will they ask who I am and how I know and will they tell her?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

They aren't going to tell her who did it, it's just like CPS. Is any of this mistreatment where other can see it? Like outside, through windows? Anything?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Like what was said is they can't tell who said it. Just don't tell anyone near you about it or tell anyone near you you are going to no matter how much you trust them you never know how words will get around. Even if she does find out at lest the animals would have a better life. And if she tried anything to hurt you if she found out you could easily bring the cops into it if she threatens you or something like that.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Call the local humane society and if necessary the animal cruelty for the county. 
It is anonymous and you are on the other side of America. 

They will inspect the premises and ask to be permitted inside. If told no and have reason to suspect a use, they will get a warrant and return shortly. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sorry. Short attention span have to reread. 

They will not disclose who you are but may ask because if it comes to court they will give you the option of coming. They may ask how you know about it but will not disclose 

If it is a neighborhood, she'd more likely suspect neighbors. I personally know who has dogs and acquaint myself with the dogs and keep an eye on how they are cared for (seeing them out, how often in what manner, checking health). I'm the neighbor that buys special allergy treats for the dog next door and weight control and dental ones for down the street haha. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

I don't think you can really tell from outside though. I mean once in awhile she will drag Harley out by the collar or pick him up by it. You can always hear barking or screaming from outside of the house. I already found the number to call. I just need to do it away from Zach. I don't know if he realizes this is abuse or not. He has been around this his entire life. I know he doesn't treat animals the way his mom does though. He also might be upset about his dog possibly being taken away.
I do know that there are several people in the neighborhood who complain about her animals. So that may help a bit in covering up the fact I called. I'm also worried about what Zach might think. Also don't want to risk her finding out through him

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Unfortunately, people raised a certain way aren't likely to know something is wrong. My father thinks all dogs belong outside or in a cage. My sister, full blood and only 2 years older, told me you don't take a dog to a vet if she is fine post stroke. 

He likely won't get something is amiss. 

If several animals can be heard within the premises that may be enough. 
If there are heavy chains, or no clear source of food or water outside that's worse. If you have even a snippet of a photo, you can email them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

Honestly, I have been in this situation with kids.... Not animals... Regardless, I called knowing doing so I attempted to help them in the only way I could. Take it to your grave if you have to. I promise you, if you do nothing about it and something terrible happens you will regret not doing anything. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

Btw, just Reread that... I hope it didn't come off as offensive :/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

That didnt come off as offensive at all Cassie. And you are right, I would regret it if something happened to the animals and I hadn't called.
There have been investigations before involving child abuse and she wormed her way out of that. I'm dreading the idea of me calling and then her lying about the way she treats the animals. And child abuse is treated as a much more serious manner. She'd bashed Zach 's head against a pole and claimed he did it himself when Zach told the school when he was little. They conducted an investigation and shrugged it off even though she did a lot more than that when he was little. She stopped the physical abuse after that incident (for the most part according to her kids) but I've seen her kick the dog's before.
The cages are inside the house too and they usually aren't out on the chain long enough to get her on not having food and water out there. I'm hoping as soon as they see bandit in a crate he can't even sprawl out in that they will take them away. But again she will probably lie and say he normally is out and about all the time...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

oh my goodness! it is certainly not like that here. if you call they come to your house, talk to everyone involved with the child, any children in the house, and have to have three references. if you call the worst that can happen is nothing happens. due to the animal planet and stuff animals abuse if taken much more seriously, because no one cares until its on t.v. my manager once told me, "always ask, the worst that will ever happen is they will say no."


----------



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

Where I am, if cops get called on child abuse, they tend to cuss out the child involved and tell them they shouldn't be such terrible children, most likely because they go home and beat their own children.

Really you need to weigh the pros and cons, and whether or not you think any real action will be taken. _If _you _know _no action will actually be taken.. Is it worth it to call? Really? You already said she a vindictive person.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I hate to say it, but having been on the receiving end of the child cops coming calling...Animal cops are more strict about things than cps.


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

September said:


> Where I am, if cops get called on child abuse, they tend to cuss out the child involved and tell them they shouldn't be such terrible children, most likely because they go home and beat their own children.
> 
> Really you need to weigh the pros and cons, and whether or not you think any real action will be taken. _If _you _know _no action will actually be taken.. Is it worth it to call? Really? You already said she a vindictive person.


I would imagine it would be worth it to call. No animal should have to live in a cage they can't even turn around in, one of the dog's was underweight and you could feel his ribs and spine and she would laugh and say he was so fat. Since he has become aggressive both because they don't feed him enough and because his cage and the raccoon's cage are up against each other she steals the food he gets anyway. His water bowl was always empty no matter how much I tried to keep it filled. Without me and Zach keeping them alive anymore I don't know what is going to happen to them. She probably has her youngest taking care of them but if you aren't there to supervise him he won't do it.
There are like a million and one things wrong in that household. Place is dirty and foul smelling too.
An animal should never be without access to water.
I just need to be away from Zach when I call which isn't easy since neither of us are employed nor will be for possibly months

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stefni (Aug 10, 2013)

This is sickening to read. I don't know how long you've been involved with Zach but I know for a fact that if I were you, if I had to see something like that I would've immediately made the call and risk being exposed. No animal should ever be treated this way. I actually had to stop a few times while reading this post, I just can't understand how people can be so cruel, it makes me sick. I don't know how any person can think that treating animals this way is normal. Zach is probably too scared to say anything, but he MUST know that this isn't right in any way!! Please just make that call. I don't think anyone could forgive themselves for not doing the right thing here. That woman needs to be locked up in a crate, then we'll see how she enjoys it 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

It's one of those things where I just didn't realize I could do anything about it. Like how I had a job for six months and had trouble with transportation then realized AFTER getting fired that I could have gotten a moped and could have kept my job that way.
I also have really bad phone anxiety. I'm better about talking to people in person than on the phone. It just terrifies me and I typically avoid it at all cost so like regardless of whether he knows or not I need to be alone when I call otherwise I found myself unable to use actual sentences.
And I agree she should be locked up in a crate and see how she likes it.
I wish I could just email them but I couldn't find such an option

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I know this is silly, but facebook works? I reported a cat stuck on the highway and it wasn't a quick response but i got one. I literally cannot call on the phone to anyone. Part of the anxiety problem.


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

nanashi7 said:


> I know this is silly, but facebook works? I reported a cat stuck on the highway and it wasn't a quick response but i got one. I literally cannot call on the phone to anyone. Part of the anxiety problem.


I think me and you are in the same boat with the phone thing.
I'll see if I can find Michigan humane society on facebook

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

You'll usually need the county.
I feel your pain though. It's so hard to be an adult when you can't do these sorts of things.


----------



## loining22 (Oct 23, 2013)

I can write them on fb for you if you want, so it stays sort of anon, write out the message like you're 'telling me' and ill notify them, with address and everything too.


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

I'm having trouble figuring out exactly what to write though
I've always been bad at stuff like this because I start rambling and get off topic

here are some photos of the two dogs and raccoon

https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net...=ef74934dded4355a990498b6f00525a2&oe=5269F661
I took this picture after letting Bandit out so he could go to the bathroom, so he was out on a chain during this picture. I think I have pics of their old dog out on the chain too who was really skinny. I'll try to post that before I finish this
Anyway that is where Bandit is kept, the crate is really dirty and too small for a dog his size to be in for that long. To put it in a way easier for us rat folk to understand, its like putting a rat inside of a little enclosed tube that they can't even lay down in without having to curl up.

https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net...=e7e7fd72e82656f686073987d94cc05d&oe=526A1C86 Here is harley in his cage probably laying in his own poop with no water or food bowl, took the picture before feeding and giving him water of course. And btw, they had that huge cage that the raccoon is in BEFORE they got the raccoon, Bandit could have been in that instead of a tiny crate the entire time.

https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net...=afe7d34d5d5eafbcc1fef7a454c5f368&oe=526A3DF5 Bandit out on the chain, no food or water of course

https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net...=d8eb3835338430bd70afb7321e7fdcc0&oe=5269DA33 This was their last dog Cash. They were SO bad about feeding him and hydrating him that he was skin and bone with a severe case of both food and cage aggression. He was left to sit in his own pee and poop and would smell horrid. Left the whole house smelling terrible. They rehomed him because of how aggressive he had become after months of it just to buy Harley and do the same thing and now Harley is becoming food and cage aggressive.
The worst part is she doesn't realize WHY.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Definitely write them an e-mail. Those photos are important.

What you want to write is who you are reporting, where they are located. How many animals are on the property, what is their upkeep. If you have specific stories that are awful, write those down and try to include dates. State that you were a previous resident (but would like to remain anonymous), and from when to when you were a witness to these cruel acts.


----------

